# Help with mini dump



## jeffmaunus (Sep 2, 2009)

Can you please help me get this computer running, here is the minidump


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Jeff,

You may be more successful in getting help if you ask one of the Mods (just click on the Report link in the top right-hand side of your post) to move this thread to one of the Windows forums: (Windows Vista & 7; Windows NT/2000/XP; Windows Server 2003/2008; or Windows 95/98/Me) for the Windows OS you are running.

-- Tom


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Please continue here: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/857676-mini-dump-help.html


----------

